# The Analects



## Unkotare (Sep 13, 2017)

Book One

"To have friends arrive from afar - is this not a joy?"


What did the master mean?


I can tell you that for many older Chinese this is still a motivating concept. When I lived in China many years ago, I heard many older people quote this precept. On many trips later the idea, if not the source, was clearly still a cultural value. 

And...


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 13, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> Book One
> 
> "To have friends arrive from afar - is this not a joy?"
> 
> ...


In the West we have a saying fish and company stink after 3 days


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 13, 2017)

Pete7469 said:


> You probably ought to get some friends....




All set, thanks.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 14, 2017)

"To be patient even when others do not understand - is this not the mark of the gentleman?"


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 30, 2017)

"A scholar who has set his heart upon the Way but who is still ashamed of having shabby clothing or meager rations is not worth engaging in discussion."


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 1, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> "To be patient even when others do not understand - is this not the mark of the gentleman?"


I don't know if it's THE mark of a gentleman. It might be one though. And what about the non patient? Don't they get the job done faster? Maybe my painter is a gentleman because the jobs not done


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 1, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> "To be patient even when others do not understand - is this not the mark of the gentleman?"




Highly necessary for a teacher (and/or a parent!).


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 17, 2017)

"To serve your own mind, so that sorrow and joy aren't constantly revolving in front of you, knowing what you can't do anything about and accepting it as though it were destiny, is the perfection of Virtue."


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 18, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> "To serve your own mind, so that sorrow and joy aren't constantly revolving in front of you, knowing what you can't do anything about and accepting it as though it were destiny, is the perfection of Virtue."


Bullshit. How is that virtuous?

And what you think you can't do anything about? Like what? Can you give us an example? What bad happened that you were powerless to stop? And how is it virtue that you feel no sorrow or happiness when you witness something bad?

You're trying to convince yourself you are virtuous. Ya not


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 18, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> > You probably ought to get some friends....
> ...


Doesn't seem like it


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 18, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > "To serve your own mind, so that sorrow and joy aren't constantly revolving in front of you, knowing what you can't do anything about and accepting it as though it were destiny, is the perfection of Virtue."
> ...





Hey genius, did you notice the quote marks? Do you know what they mean? Stop trolling.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 18, 2017)

"I study what is below to understand what is above."


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 18, 2017)

"The gentleman is ashamed to have his words exceed his actions."


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 1, 2017)

"Look at the means a man employs, observe the basis from which he acts, and and discover where it is he feels at ease. Where can he hide? Where can he hide?"


----------

